# Truth about Carbs



## Jodee (Jun 17, 2018)

Did any one watch this and is there a group to join regarding this

Any one who didn't see it, you can still view it on bbc iplayer 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episodes/b05p5v5f?suggid=b05p5v5f


----------



## wendyclark8 (Aug 2, 2018)

I found it very enlightening.


----------



## Lizzzie (Jul 28, 2019)

Ah here we are.   Definitely worth a watch.  I mentioned it online and my local, usually very sensible dietary health advisor woman said it was a load of rubbish though, so just wondering what other people thought.....


----------



## SueEK (Jul 28, 2019)

I thought it was informative, particularly for those without diabetes, though I did learn a couple of things, worth watching I thought.


----------

